# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  It's coming

## MIke R

Sooner than you think.....pre sale underway :eagerness:

----------


## andynap

I'll take a dozen.:)

----------


## MIke R

You dont need a  dozen..,,

I would get you comp passes  :cool:

----------


## andynap

I need a dozen for my friends in the nursing home-  :tongue:

----------


## MIke R

Oh brother

----------

